# Building on the Pulse 24



## craigb (22/12/17)

Hi all,

I've been struggling with a single coil build on the pulse 24. It's sitting on my pulse mech (single battery)

I was able to get really awesome flavor and clouds with dual aliens, but that build came out at about 0.1 ohms - went through batteries very quickly and, unsurprisingly, said batteries warmed up rather quickly due to going well beyond the safe CDR.

Now I've got a single coil build, coming in at 0.19ohms. Heats up beautifully, produces tons of clouds, but muted flavor.

I've tried aliens, flatwire, simple kanthal, simple Ni80... Varying degrees of clouds, no flavourful.

I've tried having the coils at various heights, from the bottom of the coils barely visible through the air event; the air vent hitting the coils square on the sides to the coils almost hugging the deck.

This last one, very close to the deck, slanted to the air vents instead of parallel has given the best flavor so far, but still very muted.

Said build is 3x26g Ni80 core,36g Ni80 outer fused Claptons.



Any suggestions?


----------



## BumbleBee (22/12/17)

This worked really well for me, a bit "out of the box" but a simple 24g Ni80 makes for a very tasty toaster element

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## craigb (22/12/17)

BumbleBee said:


> This worked really well for me, a bit "out of the box" but a simple 24g Ni80 makes for a very tasty toaster element
> 
> View attachment 117073


That is so effing cool! 
Thanks for the suggestion @BumbleBee.

I'm guessing the cotton is held down and in place by the 'element'


----------



## BumbleBee (22/12/17)

craigb said:


> That is so effing cool!
> Thanks for the suggestion @BumbleBee.
> 
> I'm guessing the cotton is held down and in place by the 'element'


Yip, just slip some cotton in under the element and enjoy 

You'll have to experiment a bit but once you've got it you should be pretty impressed.


----------



## JsPLAYn (22/12/17)

craigb said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I've been struggling with a single coil build on the pulse 24. It's sitting on my pulse mech (single battery)
> 
> ...


I can't agree with you hear bud. I had exact same mech alien build on pulse 24 on pulse BF and came in at exactly 0.1ohm. Flavour and cloud is extraordinary. But I've never experienced a battery getting warm at all. And I found battery life to be better because of quick ramp up I got atleast 3/4 day on a single charge Vtc5A 

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


----------



## craigb (22/12/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> I can't agree with you hear bud. I had exact same mech alien build on pulse 24 on pulse BF and came in at exactly 0.1ohm. Flavour and cloud is extraordinary. But I've never experienced a battery getting warm at all. And I found battery life to be better because of quick ramp up I got atleast 3/4 day on a single charge Vtc5A
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


I'm using HG2's for what it's worth. Back on the dual coils for now, if I go full Andy, we can blame @JsPLAYn (just jokes) 

The batteries don't get really hot, but they do display a slight increase in warmth, although to be fair, the weather has been damn hot lately. 

I experimented with the toaster elements, first batch had a slight hint of burnt cotton, but I've got the gist of it now, so will experiment with a few more twists and turns before I install another one. Thanks again @BumbleBee for making me think differently.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## JsPLAYn (22/12/17)

craigb said:


> I'm using HG2's for what it's worth. Back on the dual coils for now, if I go full Andy, we can blame @JsPLAYn (just jokes)
> 
> The batteries don't get really hot, but they do display a slight increase in warmth, although to be fair, the weather has been damn hot lately.
> 
> I experimented with the toaster elements, first batch had a slight hint of burnt cotton, but I've got the gist of it now, so will experiment with a few more twists and turns before I install another one. Thanks again @BumbleBee for making me think differently.


Hg2 on a mech .. I suggest investing in some decent batteries dude.. Vtc5A vtc5 vtc4 or samsung 25R .. if u experience KABOOM .. blame the batteries. Its the 1st rule of meching bud

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


----------



## JsPLAYn (22/12/17)

May I add u lucky to still be alive. I suggest u stop using it immediately and wait until u have mech friendly batteries. That's literally dangerous what u doing

sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


----------



## craigb (22/12/17)

JsPLAYn said:


> Hg2 on a mech .. I suggest investing in some decent batteries dude.. Vtc5A vtc5 vtc4 or samsung 25R .. if u experience KABOOM .. blame the batteries. Its the 1st rule of meching bud
> 
> sent from JsPLAYn'Z Headquarters


Yeah, slowly building a collection of 25R's for the mech. Short sessions on the HG2s for now.

And if one experiences a boom, blame the user, not the batteries... Ie. I'm doing what I'm doing with eyes wide open.


----------

